# Zurich now, or wait for new Lemonds?



## hell_on_wheels (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm looking to buy a new bike, and I have a chance to buy a new '05 Lemond Zurich at a great price. It's nicely equipped with Ultegra 10 speed, and I love the ride of the steel-carbon spine. The bike looks great, and the geometry suits me well. It's safe to say I'm obsessed with it; it's calling to me.

I was disappointed to find out that Lemond is doing away with the steel-carbon, and titanium-carbon spined frames in favor of an aluminum-carbon spine. Part of me feels compelled to buy the Zurich just because the steel won't be available anymore. On the other hand, the lighter and stiffer aluminum spine might nice when it comes out. Also, Lemond will be releasing a super light, full carbon bike soon. It will be non-OCLV, and made over-seas, but tempting. It just may be too expensive for me.

So, I guess the question is: "Can you justify my current obsession with buying the '05 Zurich? or, should I wait too see the new stuff from Lemond?"


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

hell_on_wheels said:


> So, I guess the question is: "Can you justify my current obsession with buying the '05 Zurich? or, should I wait too see the new stuff from Lemond?"


Obsession cannot be quantified or justified. If you're buying from your heart, admit that to yourself and don't try to justify it with numbers or logic...just do what feels right.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

*SPINE not spline*



hell_on_wheels said:


> I'm looking to buy a new bike, andI have a chance to buy a new '05 Lemond Zurich at a great price. It's nicely equipped with Ultegra 10 speed, and I love the ride of the steel-carbon spline. The bike looks great, and the geometry suits me well. It's safe to say I'm obsessed with it.
> 
> I was disappointed to find out that Lemond is doing away with the steel-carbon, and titanium-carbon splined frames in favor of an aluminum-carbon spline. Part of me feels compelled to buy the Zurich just because the steel won't be available anymore. On the other hand, the lighter and stiffer aluminum spline might nice when it comes out. Also, Lemond will be releasing a super light, full carbon bike soon. It will be non-OCLV, and made over-seas, but tempting. It just may be too expensive for me.
> 
> So, I guess the question is: "Can you justify my current obsession with buying the '05 Zurich? or, should I wait too see the new stuff from Lemond?"


I have an '04 Maillot Jaune -- love it.


----------



## hell_on_wheels (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm embarassed by my "spine/spline" mistake. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## torrefaction (Jun 25, 2006)

*Buy "old" LeMond*

Buy it, if you haven't already. Lemond's 2007 lineup seems to indicate they have been taken over by cyclist-hating marketing gurus who realize that steel costs more than carbon once you remove the cost of labor. If you wait a year or two, you'll have to go to a boutique builder like seven or vanilla for a high-quality steel frame, where you'll pay more for frame/fork than a complete Lemond bike (and you'll have to wait a year while they build it). 








hell_on_wheels said:


> I'm looking to buy a new bike, and I have a chance to buy a new '05 Lemond Zurich at a great price. It's nicely equipped with Ultegra 10 speed, and I love the ride of the steel-carbon spine. The bike looks great, and the geometry suits me well. It's safe to say I'm obsessed with it; it's calling to me.
> 
> I was disappointed to find out that Lemond is doing away with the steel-carbon, and titanium-carbon spined frames in favor of an aluminum-carbon spine. Part of me feels compelled to buy the Zurich just because the steel won't be available anymore. On the other hand, the lighter and stiffer aluminum spine might nice when it comes out. Also, Lemond will be releasing a super light, full carbon bike soon. It will be non-OCLV, and made over-seas, but tempting. It just may be too expensive for me.
> 
> So, I guess the question is: "Can you justify my current obsession with buying the '05 Zurich? or, should I wait too see the new stuff from Lemond?"


----------

